# My first time shooting - nothin' special



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

Here are pictures of my targets from my first ever trip to the shooting range. I didnt include the heads of the pictures (my dad shot at the head targets and i shot at body) except in the 3rd target, i shot the both head and body

the low shots are probably do to me overcompensating for the recoil ... that combined with my newbness, lol

oh and i learned the golden rule of ear protection today, my ear plug fell out for like 10 seconds and my right ear is still ringing, bet i'll be more careful next time :smt023

the range wasn't measured right, there was a line for 50ft and line for 75 ft and i just would put the target halfway to the 50ft line for 25ft (bout 7 or 8 yds, maybe sometimes 9 yds)

well here are the pics ,seperated by target but in no certain order, (didnt include my very first target because me and my dad both were going for body and you cant tell which are mine and which are his)

12/06/06 - .45 ACP Baby Desert Eagle - 230gr FMJs

Target A - Zoomed Out


Target A - Closer Pic


Target B - Zoomed Out


Target B - Closer Pic


and heres target 3 where i did both head and body shots
Target C - Zoomed Out


Target C - Closer Pic


Target C - Head Pics


and now if you need to know the size of the target here are two pics that help show the size a little bit better, the silver coin in the bullseye is a quarter if its too blurry to tell:



I really enjoyed myself today and can't wait to go back, with a lot of practice i could get pretty good , oh and the gun performed perfect no jams or anything like that, ran 100 rounds through her and everything was smooth, the nasty shots that were way off were my fault (far as i know of course)


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like your doing a fair job to me. Just go as much as you can and listen to your Dad. Your doing fine. Practice and a good coach will have you up to snuff in no time. Good luck.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

> oh and i learned the golden rule of ear protection today, my ear plug fell out...


Shooters golden rule is to wear plugs and ear muffs. You'll understand (and hear better) when you get older.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not bad. A beginner really shouldn't start beyond 7 yards until U get the hand of it.


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

SigZagger said:


> Shooters golden rule is to wear plugs and ear muffs. You'll understand (and hear better) when you get older.


well it was my first time and he asked did we have our own ear protection, we said no and he handed us plugs, i plan to buy my own muffs soon tho



Shipwreck said:


> Not bad. A beginner really should start beyond 7 yards until U get the hand of it.


really? further? i thought i should work my way further out, plus i'd 4gotten my glasses and my far vision sucks without them, can see target fine but no holes unless i would have had my glasses, which i will next time

so wut range do you suggest?

edit: oh and by the way, some of the shots were taken from 50ft, but only about 30 out of the 100, i think mostly the low ones ... i didnt feel it necessary to state that earlier since i couldn't/still can't point out which are from which range so i just will call it 25ft - i dunno, i was more focused on stance, how i was squeezing the trigger, and such than how accurate i was because i figured the 1st day technique was the key, i dunno


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, that was a TYPO - I meant to say that a beginner SHOULDN'T start beyond 7 yards. Sorry


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

oh lol, good, i was right then ...i chose about 7yds for 2 reasons, 

1. the old contests here seemed to be 7yds on the ones i saw
2. thats about the length of my room/seemed right for begininng shooting/average distance of self defense (if someone is 75ft away from me im not sticking around to shoot it out with them 9/10)


----------

